# No shrooms Im outta here!



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Seriousely Im moving to California!
And yes this was the worst shrooming year I have had sence I started hunting summer mushrooms!
Honestly tho I'm moving for work! So not really because of no shrooms:lol:
So I guess I will be hunting shrooms out west, will be centrailly located east of Sacramento, so I should be in shroom country but it will be a different expierence learning how and when to find them(morels, chants or whatever) I hope! 
Thanks for all the help here!
I will be sure to post up if and when I do fine some edible California shrooms!

Bd/Carl


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations !! You're heading to mushroom heaven, from what I hear. The coastal area is supposed to be one of the best. If I was you I'd try to hook up with David Arora out of Santa Cruz, the author of Mushrooms Demystified. I'm sure there are some clubs around that area too. You definitely will be learning some new mushrooms, so we expect to see some great photos !! When you heading out ? Don't forget, keep in touch !


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Why would you want to move there??? Taxes are so high I hope you will be pulling in more that 150k otherwise you may be moving back soon. I know people who have moved there for work and returned soon after because of just that. Well I wish you luck. 
I have had a similar year as you. No spring mushrooms, no meadow mushrooms in the yard and no Hens anywhere. It's just too dry and this little rain may be bountyful but I doubt it.


----------

